# Post Your Dimensions!



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm just looking for (IRL) height and weight. Be honest!

Height: 66"
Weight: 140 lbs


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

K, I'll bite.

6'2"
180-190 lbs


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

5'10" 127 lbs


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 27, 2010)

5'9"
155 lbs.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 27, 2010)

5'10"
135 lbs


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Height: 4'11" (pipsqueak)

Weight: 140-150lbs I believe


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 27, 2010)

5'8"
156 lbs
I still can't do metric. >_<


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I still can't do metric. >_<


 Neither can I


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

Height: 5' 9"

Weight: 137 lbs


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

I have three of them.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I have three of them.


 Pardon?


----------



## Melo (Jun 27, 2010)

5'8'' 130lbs


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2010)

6'4"  150lbs.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Pardon?


 
Dimensions.

I am three-dimensional.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 5'10"
> 130 lbs


 
We're almost identical


----------



## Alstor (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Dimensions.
> 
> I am three-dimensional.


 


greg-the-fox said:


> We're almost identical


 Kewlllllll...


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

5'6" and 127 lbs. People tell me i should gain more weight but i think around 120-130 suits me just right. ;D


----------



## Bando (Jun 27, 2010)

5'11-6' Haven't measured in awhile.
133 lbs


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 27, 2010)

5'10, 130-150 lbs, depending on my rollercoaster dieting (144 atm).


----------



## Plantar (Jun 27, 2010)

Height: 5'11 3/4
Waist: 44"
Shoe size: 13 1/2


----------



## Aleu (Jun 27, 2010)

5 foot 4
105 lbs...

i'm tiny.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i'm tiny.


 
Want secret?

Small people are hot. Tall people are lanky and gross.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 27, 2010)

X, Y and Z. Sometimes U and V.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 27, 2010)

*shrugs*
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 75 kg


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 27, 2010)

Been so long i been mesuared and weighed.

I would guess around.  5'9"   130-140lbs


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 27, 2010)

6ft3, 63kg (138.9lb)

Yes, I get called a skinnyfag regularly.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 27, 2010)

Fuck you ima 2x4.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 27, 2010)

Melo said:


> 5'8'' 130lbs


 
Same as this guy right here. ;3


----------



## Eske (Jun 27, 2010)

5' 5"
112 lbs (51 kg)


----------



## Bambi (Jun 27, 2010)

6'5", 235lbs.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I have three of them.


 
Screw you, I have four.


I'm a Time Lord.


----------



## Seas (Jun 27, 2010)

6'2" (186 cm)
140 lbs (63 kg)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> 5 foot 4
> 105 lbs...
> 
> i'm tiny.



you're the same height as me, but I am much heavier. about 180-190lbs.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> you're the same height as me, but I am much heavier. about 180-190lbs.


 
Holy crap, I'm like 10 pounds heavier, but I'm 6'


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 27, 2010)

5'10"

140 lbs


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 27, 2010)

5'11"

160-170 lb (72-77 kg).

Depends if I am working out consistently.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 27, 2010)

5'-11"

180-190 lbs 

Been a while since I measured.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 27, 2010)

height: 176 cm = 5 ' and 9.29 "
weight: 78 kg = 171 lb and 15.36 oz


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 27, 2010)

5' 8"
116 lbs


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 27, 2010)

5' 3" - 5' 5"

113 lbs


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> 6ft3, 63kg (138.9lb)
> 
> Yes, I get called a skinnyfag regularly.


 

We can be a team, then.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 27, 2010)

3rd dimension :V

edit: Dammit, Lobar beat me to it >.<


----------



## Tao (Jun 27, 2010)

5'5", 145lbs...


----------



## kashaki (Jun 27, 2010)

6'-2" (1.83m)
160lbs (72kg)


----------



## Hir (Jun 27, 2010)

5'11''
210lb

I'm fat-ish but I look like an average weight I'm weird. Mind you I've been looking slimmer lately and the last time I weighed myself was weeks ago.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 27, 2010)

6'4"
225 pounds

What sick man send babies to fight me?

Btw Bambi, you are very close to my size lol


----------



## Xtal (Jun 27, 2010)

5'9 130 pounds. Size 12 shoooz. Yeah, i have huge feet.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 27, 2010)

Xtal said:


> 5'9 130 pounds. Size 12 shoooz. Yeah, i have huge feet.



size 13 here

the only thing about me that isn't big is probably my ego =/

Nothing wrong with big feets though ^,,^


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

As far as shoes go, I wear a size 7 1/2 in men's


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 27, 2010)

I was 5'10'' two years ago, and I weight 198 pounds.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 27, 2010)

I am 6'1", and 180lbs. 

The other measurements I am not sure of.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 27, 2010)

6' 1" 200 pounds with a 5% body fatness, thank you football.


----------



## black tiger (Jun 27, 2010)

i am 5'11 and 160lbs


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 27, 2010)

6' 01''

172 pounds


----------



## Oovie (Jun 27, 2010)

6'0'' 140lbs, some of you that are taller than me but the same/less weight might want to... Well, you're alarmingly underweight.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Jun 27, 2010)

5'4''

110 lbs.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 27, 2010)

Slyck said:
			
		

> Fuck you ima 2x4


How studly.

6'0", 180 lbs.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 27, 2010)

5'11"
No idea about weight. I'm guessing < average.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Giants, all of you D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Giants, all of you D:


 I don't feel tall though.
I did have a dream a while ago that I was an 8' anthro wolf. Since then I feel short.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 27, 2010)

Fun thread!!  5'9"  135 pounds.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't feel tall though.
> I did have a dream a while ago that I was an 8' anthro wolf. Since then I feel short.


 Everyone here is taller than me though


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone here is taller than me though


 Big things come in small packages. :3


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Big things come in small packages. :3


:|


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 27, 2010)

6'3''
185 lbs


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2010)

5'7", 185 lbs. fatty fat fat


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> 5'7", 185 lbs. fatty fat fat


 
What? When did you gain that weight? :V


----------



## Kiva19 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm 5' 7" and about 140 lbs. =P


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Height 5' 9" 
Weight 190 Pounds


----------



## Akro (Jun 27, 2010)

5'10"
168.1 lb
most of my legs are muscle from daily ddr


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 27, 2010)

6'3"

140 to 150 lbs

Would have to go weigh myself...


----------



## Stawks (Jun 27, 2010)

Hahaha, I could eat you bitches.

6'0"
276 lbs

I am either the fattest or the most honest person on this forum.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> 5'6" and 127 lbs. People tell me i should gain more weight but i think around 120-130 suits me just right. ;D





Bando said:


> 5'11-6' Haven't measured in awhile.
> 133 lbs





Fiesta_Jack said:


> 5'10, 130-150 lbs, depending on my rollercoaster dieting (144 atm).



Holy shit, anorexic people. Or else total wusses.

6'0, about 165 lbs.


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Holy shit, anorexic people. Or else total wusses.
> 
> 6'0, about 165 lbs.


 
5'10" and 144 is actually fine. 

Thats about what i would be if i were 5'10". (im 5'9" and 140)
but that's quite a bit of muscle, 6% fat.  If i had less muscle i'd actually weigh less.  I love eating though!

Sorry if it sounds like i'm bragging.


----------



## Tao (Jun 27, 2010)

I just found out that 5'5" and 145 makes me fat =(

I need to lose weight!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 27, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> 5'10" and 144 is actually fine.
> 
> Thats about what i would be if i were 5'10". (im 5'9" and 140)
> but that's quite a bit of muscle, 6% fat. If i had less muscle i'd actually weigh less. I love eating though!
> ...



There was a girl in high school that I _really_ didn't like being near because of her arms. They were bones covered in skin. It was probably an effort just to carry her books around.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jun 27, 2010)

6', 210 lbs.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 27, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> 6', 210 lbs.



Bald guy alert. BALD GUY ALERT.


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There was a girl in high school that I _really_ didn't like being near because of her arms. They were bones covered in skin. It was probably an effort just to carry her books around.


 
Yeah, i've seen girls like that.  
This one; her legs were as skinny as most people's arms...  Scary thin.


----------



## Hir (Jun 27, 2010)

Just weighed myself as 210 pounds. Woo, 20 pounds in about 6 weeks, not bad at all.


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Just weighed myself as 210 pounds. Woo, 20 pounds in about 6 weeks, not bad at all.


 How much are you trying to lose?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 27, 2010)

Whoever said that he _lost_ that weight?


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 27, 2010)

5'5" and tend to fluctuate between 130lbs and 136lbs. Currently at 134lbs.


----------



## Trance (Jun 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Whoever said that he _lost_ that weight?


 
I was thinking about that, but then i was like: no, why would you want gain 20 lbs in 6 weeks if you're already big?


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 27, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I was thinking about that, but then i was like: no, why would you want gain 20 lbs in 6 weeks if you're already big?


 
Sumo wrestler?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I was thinking about that, but then i was like: no, why would you want gain 20 lbs in 6 weeks if you're already big?


 
Maybe it's muscle


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 28, 2010)

6'2" 157 pounds of da foxy 15 year old stuff
shaken not stahhd


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 28, 2010)

6'2"
160 lbs about 72 Kilos lol


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I was thinking about that, but then i was like: no, why would you want gain 20 lbs in 6 weeks if you're already big?


 inflation/fat-fur


----------



## Trance (Jun 28, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I was thinking about that, but then i was like: no, why would you want gain 20 lbs in 6 weeks if you're already big?


 
Exactly!  He's a muscle building, sumo wrestling inflation fur!!!

This forum just reached an even higher level of wierdnezz.

Am i even allowed to quote _myself_?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Am i even allowed to quote _myself_?


 
Not only that, but you can quote yourself from the FUTURE


			
				greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> That is fucking disgusting, I hope that's not the case


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 28, 2010)

Akro said:


> inflation/fat-fur


 
That is fucking disgusting, I hope that's not the case


----------



## Trance (Jun 28, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Not only that, but you can quote yourself from the FUTURE



ooohhh...aaahhh...  Greg the magic fox


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Not only that, but you can quote yourself from the FUTURE


 


greg-the-fox said:


> That is fucking disgusting, I hope that's not the case


 FFFFFfffFFFffffFFFFF
/mind blown


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 28, 2010)

153cm/?
60kg/132lbs


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 28, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> 6'2" 157 pounds of da foxy 15 year old stuff
> shaken not *stahhd*



WTF is that word? Is it even a word?



Radio Viewer said:


> 153cm/?
> 60kg/132lbs



People should use online converters.


----------



## Trance (Jun 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF is that word? Is it even a word?



stirred?  No, stahd is _not_ a word. 

I can't tell if this is a rhetorical question or not, so... Yeah.


----------



## Riv (Jun 28, 2010)

6ft 4in
~160lb


----------



## KatmanDu (Jun 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bald guy alert. BALD GUY ALERT.


 
I'm saving weight by ditching the hair.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jun 28, 2010)

5'7, 178 lbs.




And no, you cannot gain 20 lbs of pure muscle in six weeks, unless you get n00b gains from working out. Some of that has to be at least fat.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

5'6", 134lbs RAWR


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 28, 2010)

5'4"
110 lbs/50kg

Haven't changed much since 9th grade.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2010)

Thatch said:


> What? When did you gain that weight? :V



I gained 50 pounds in a year, no idea how.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> I gained 50 pounds in a year, no idea how.


 
ugh, tell me about it >.> i didnt gain that much but i sure did get over the point where i feel comfortable...
come on, lets be fat together, shenz  lets go to mcdonald's, ill pay


----------



## Jw (Jun 28, 2010)

6'4" (190 cm)
210 lbs (95kg)

To the short people that think being tall is always better: I have to duck under some ceiling fans and doorways. You can sit all the way up in most cars and trucks. You've never bought a L-T (large tall) shirt before-- they're sometimes expensive. You don't have to slouch in lecture so people behind you can see the front of the class. You've never had to answer the question "what's the weather like up there"? You don't get called into a room because someone is too lazy to get a step ladder out and get something themselves-- just get the tall guy. Not that being tall is handy at times, but it can get old, too.  

Maybe a different point of view will let you think about it a little. 
Also (I think more to do with my size), people never asked me whether or not I had good grades in school , I was asked what field position I played in football.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ugh, tell me about it >.> i didnt gain that much but i sure did get over the point where i feel comfortable...
> come on, lets be fat together, shenz  lets go to mcdonald's, ill pay



I had free Mcdonald's today already :V


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 28, 2010)

5'9 and 160-170 lbs depending on if I'm in a cutting phase/bulking phase at the gym. Body fat about 9-15% usually.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 28, 2010)

5' 10
129lb


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 28, 2010)

6'0"
150lbs


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

5'8ish
164lbs

I miss being 140. Lugging around an extra 20 pounds sucks ass.


----------



## Vriska (Jun 28, 2010)

5'1

140

I'm chubby and short.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 28, 2010)

5'11"
238lbs.

Yep.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 28, 2010)

5'6"
180lbs

I'm fat.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 28, 2010)

5' 4"

Roughly 140 lbs.
I don't look that big though.



> To the short people that think being tall is always better: I have to  duck under some ceiling fans and doorways. You can sit all the way up in  most cars and trucks. You've never bought a L-T (large tall) shirt  before-- they're sometimes expensive. You don't have to slouch in  lecture so people behind you can see the front of the class. You've  never had to answer the question "what's the weather like up there"? You  don't get called into a room because someone is too lazy to get a step  ladder out and get something themselves-- just get the tall guy. Not  that being tall is handy at times, but it can get old, too.
> 
> Maybe a different point of view will let you think about it a little.
> Also (I think more to do with my size), people never asked me whether or  not I had good grades in school , I was asked what field position I  played in football.


If it makes you feel any better, despite my shortness I understand because my friend is fucking huge (I believe he's actually considered a Giant) and i see stuff like that happen to him all the time.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 28, 2010)

5'11" might as well be 6' and 155-160 lbs, rough estimate.  I did some working out for once within the last 3 days, so it's probably different.  Gotta love gyms at hotels


----------



## Jw (Jun 28, 2010)

Marietta said:


> 5' 4"
> 
> Roughly 140 lbs.
> I don't look that big though.
> ...


 
Alright! I'm glad I'm not the only one that has gotten a bruised forehead before :lol:


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF is that word? Is it even a word?


 
um lol?
'Stirred' in rich person speak. No I'm not a rich person. I am a furry duh



jwmcd2 said:


> 6'4" (190 cm)
> 210 lbs (95kg)
> 
> To the short people that think being tall is always better: I have to duck under some ceiling fans and doorways. You can sit all the way up in most cars and trucks. You've never bought a L-T (large tall) shirt before-- they're sometimes expensive. You don't have to slouch in lecture so people behind you can see the front of the class. You've never had to answer the question "what's the weather like up there"? You don't get called into a room because someone is too lazy to get a step ladder out and get something themselves-- just get the tall guy. Not that being tall is handy at times, but it can get old, too.
> ...



wat 
I'm 6'2" and everything looks normal from here.. Are you sure you measured right? Lots of people in my high school are like me and some taller..   Maybe we have abnormally large doorways -


----------



## Hir (Jul 1, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> How much are you trying to lose?


 Just losing weight until I'm happy with how I look. If I get below 200 or maybe 190 I'll be pretty happy, but I'll see.

2 day bump of doooooom~


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

6"3

177 pounds.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 1, 2010)

Height: 6'2"
Weight: Um, no.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 1, 2010)

5' 8.25" x 28" x 6"

;3


----------



## Tao (Jul 1, 2010)

So, I measured myself yesterday and I am not 5'5" and 135lbs. I am 5'4" and 90lbs. D:


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

Tao said:


> So, I measured myself yesterday and I am not 5'5" and 135lbs. I am 5'4" and 90lbs. D:


 
That is dangerously underweight.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> That is dangerously underweight.


 
Yeah man, have some ice cream or something.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

Seriously Tao, eat more and exercise more.


----------



## Tao (Jul 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> That is dangerously underweight.


 
I just sit around and eat all day...that's all I do :<


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 2, 2010)

im the same but once you work out like realy hard, you start to gain and lose wait. i stoped now i sit at a 129 so im happy :3


----------



## Ames (Jul 2, 2010)

6'something :V

125 lbs? I forgot. :I


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

5'7"-8"
170lbs.

Yey.


----------



## Luca (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in the third dimension.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

Luca said:


> I'm in the third dimension.


 
Lobar beat you.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

According to the electronic scale, I'm 144.5lbs 

I'm fat and still a pipsqueak (4'11") :c


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 2, 2010)

5'6''
115lbs


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 2, 2010)

Eh, why not.

6' 145 lb.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 2, 2010)

Tao said:


> So, I measured myself yesterday and I am not 5'5" and 135lbs. I am 5'4" and 90lbs. D:





JamesB said:


> 6'something :V
> 
> 125 lbs? I forgot. :I



I'd call you guys twigs, but the wind just blew you away.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 2, 2010)

5'5"

110 lbs


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 8, 2010)

6'3"
225 lbs
I'm kinda like a truck


----------



## Trance (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> According to the electronic scale, I'm 144.5lbs
> 
> I'm fat and still a pipsqueak (4'11") :c


 
Awww, you don't look fat in your pictures.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2010)

I got metric, lulz. :3
172.78cm
68kg


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 8, 2010)

6 foot 5 inches and 178 lbs.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I got metric, lulz. :3
> 172.78cm
> 68kg


 
man 

I'm 28kg less than you


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

5'10

160... last I checked... 3 years ago...


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

Weight: I dont have weight.

Heigh: 6,0


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 8, 2010)

6'2", 195lbs


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 8, 2010)

6'
135 lbs (give or take a handful)


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

6,6. I tower above you.
If only I could add 6 centimeters to that.

And OMG quick, look at my post count. lol


----------



## Viva (Jul 8, 2010)

5' 11"  115 lbs  (yeah I'm really skinny)

10 1/2 feet


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 8, 2010)

5'4"
190 lbs

I'm a fatass but I carry it well.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm 5 feet and 115 pounds last I checked.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmm 5" and 115 pounds last I checked.


 Five inches and 155 pounds? Wow, you must be a tiny blob.

:3c


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Five inches and 155 pounds? Wow, you must be a tiny blob.
> 
> :3c


 Oops...I mean 5 feet. Not 5 inches.


----------



## Isen (Jul 8, 2010)

6'1"
165 lbs


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 8, 2010)

Fat


----------



## Urilbeco Hug (Jun 16, 2011)

im wonder whats the objetive of this thread!

6ft & 160.9pounds


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 16, 2011)

Do not necro


----------

